#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  apagar linha em arquivo txt

## mcclaudio

tem como eu apagar uma linha em um arquivo txt via php? tipo em um arquivinho de cadastro

----------


## mistymst

perl faz isso. sem problemas eh facinho... so q eu nao sei .. quem souber ... <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_smile.gif">

----------


## Benzatti

Use

sed -n xp

onde x eh o numero da linha a ser capturada

[ ] &acute;s

----------


## Mr_Mind

o rapaz pediu PHP ...
mas é simples ..o PHP tal como C ou Perl é extremamente fácil de trabalhar com ficheiros!
Basta abri-lo para um buffer de leitura, apagar a linha e criar outro buffer de re-escrita no mesmo ficheiro e gravar!

a informação que precisas para fazeres isto ou implementares outras soluções mais práticas está em:
http://www.php.net/manual/en/ref.filesystem.php
http://www.php.net/manual/en/ref.strings.php

----------

